# CB and Strobes



## evilwunn (Sep 11, 2005)

I just installed strobes in my truck. But now when I turn on my CB and my strobes at the same time I get so much feedback through my CB that I can't use it. Any ideas how to filter this out? I tried running the power directly to the battery and through the fuse box, but either way it didn't make a difference. It only stops if I disconnect the antenna from the back of the CB.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds like you need a filter on your antenna


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

O.K. your hearing the capacitor charging and discharging/ light going on and off?

1. run the +pos wire for the radio directly to the batt with it's own fuse as close to the batt as you can.

2. Cheek and clean the grounds for the batt, body, radio, ant and your light.

3. Get a good noise filter, the kind you would use for a car stereo. install on the C.B

4. move your ant as far a way from your light as you can.

5. I know this may sound funny but if all else fails, install a noise filter(capacitor) on the beckon too.

Good luck!! it can be a pain-in-the -A$$ to get rid of that noise


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

What brand strobes did you buy?

I know Whelen has a fourth bare wire on each of the strobe cables that is supposed to be connected to a ground if you have radio interference.


----------



## evilwunn (Sep 11, 2005)

*think i got it (hopefully)*

I installed Whelen 60 watt strobes. I spent all morning working on this problem, first I connected all the small stranded wires together and the noise got louder. Then i only connected the wires from the back strobes together and the noise got softer, when I put them to a ground it made no difference at all. I moved the cb power to the battery and changed the ground, but this made no difference. Then I checked the antenna connection and found it to be loose, I tightened it up and almost all of the noise is gone. Now I just have a little noise on the mid channels, but on the lower ones, and the higher ones it is barely noticeable. Maybe I'll try a filter if it gets worse again.
Can I run 6 strobes on the 60 watt system and it still be bright enough? Right now I am running 4 strobes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

a loose ant.. 
It can be a gig challenge to get rid of all of the noise from strobes.
But, you will only hear it when the lights are on. lol
Try to choose a Ch for gabbing on that does not have as much interference.

as for the Wattage Q, No idea...

Turn on just the vehicles stock hazard lights and see if you can hear the flasher.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*same here*

After putting in hide a ways they interfered with my private radio and public safety scanner. Never again. Next time I look at LED's. At the moment I went back to rotating beacon lights.

J & B


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello there

Try to ground the 4th bare wire in the cable on both ends, and don't connect them together
also, you can run 6 strobes, but the power from the 60 watts is divided between all 6 lights instead of all 4 so instead of 15W per head, you have 10W per head. Thirdly, try some better cable for the antenna possibly, and also check all the connectors....the better quality the connectors and the crimp on them etc, the better they will cut out the noise.

Hope this helps


----------



## evilwunn (Sep 11, 2005)

*strobes*

So do you recommend I upgrade to a 90 watt system, and can I still use the strobes with the rubber grommets because LSH said that the 90 watt system would melt the rubber around the strobes.
Thanks .


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Any good quality strobe tubes should be able to handle the 90 Watt power supply. As with anything, alot of heat can eventually cause things to melt or deteriorate, however the strobes are made to handle it, so it should be fine. Ive never had a problem with that, and I use nothing but 90 Watts and higher supplies. One word of caution though, if you are putting the strobes in a smaller cavity such as a real small reverse light etc, the heat can melt the lense of the light if it doesnt have enough space to ventilate. As to whether or not to upgrade to the 90 watt, to each his own.....personally, Id rather be seen before I get hit, rather than after


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

i have a whelen 90w power supply and personally i think it is VERY bright especially at night even with it in the low power mode. it took some time getting used to. during the day even in low power mode i think its plenty bright. my point is i think the 60w power supply should be fine and 90w is a little overkill. just my opinion though.


----------

